# No Delivery Blocks?



## KimberlyT4217 (Nov 5, 2016)

Got all set up w/Amazon Flex and scheduled for everyday next week, hoping I would get at least a few blocks. I got nothing! What's up with that?

Is there a trick? Do they look for specific start times, like early morning, late nights? 
I don't get it.

Would appreciate any advice/feedback. Thanks


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Read the thread "Amazon Prime Flex Delivery" it covers pretty much everything and most definitely kills time too while waiting and learning..
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/*


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Read the thread "Amazon Prime Flex Delivery" it covers pretty much everything and most definitely kills time too while waiting and learning..


It seems like its a right of passage for flex drivers to read through it. Lol Helped me so much!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yup, read around but long story short you will at most get scheduled for two blocks a week and most weeks you wont get any. It is your job as a driver to figure out what time your warehouse releases blocks and then you will need to refresh the app to grab them.


----------

